# burton nug vs lib tach skate banana



## highintake87 (Oct 20, 2011)

hey guys i am looking for review and comment on the two boards to figure out which board is better. so lets hear it which board is better?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

not better different. I have ridden both a lot.

Directional nug,or regular nug?

list the differences here first ( i am not doing your homework for you), then we can talk specifics.


----------



## highintake87 (Oct 20, 2011)

regular nug


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly I don't think either are worth the money you pay. The Nug can do everything it says except pow, there is not tech in the world that makes a board with that much less surface area float like something bigger. Just not gonna happen. Other than that its an OK park board and handles average around the mountain. For $400 You're better off with a Signal Park Flat, Flow Verve, Flow Era, Bataleon Whatever, Salomon Drift Rocker... 

Less $$ than the Banana you'll get a better board with the list I've already proposed plus the Arbor Westmark, Blacklist, Burton Hero, Nitro Pro One Offs, Bataleon ET...


----------



## highintake87 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Honestly I don't think either are worth the money you pay. The Nug can do everything it says except pow, there is not tech in the world that makes a board with that much less surface area float like something bigger. Just not gonna happen. Other than that its an OK park board and handles average around the mountain. For $400 You're better off with a Signal Park Flat, Flow Verve, Flow Era, Bataleon Whatever, Salomon Drift Rocker...
> 
> Less $$ than the Banana you'll get a better board with the list I've already proposed plus the Arbor Westmark, Blacklist, Burton Hero, Nitro Pro One Offs, Bataleon ET...




i like ur opinion but have u ever riden or know someone that has ridden a nug that u say that


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

highintake87 said:


> i like ur opinion but have u ever riden or know someone that has ridden a nug that u say that


The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Burton Nug Used and Reviewed


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Burton Nug Used and Reviewed



Angry did not ride it on a Pow day and he gave it a great review,* if *you don't read his conclusion. Great little deck IMO.

I believe Dave Downing, if for the only HUGE fact that Dave has no marketing reason to back the Nug, it is his personal stick. Yeah, I know he is with AG, but his marketing potential is not try big. I also don't see him lying, ever.

vimeo link

Dave Downing talks about the Burton NUG on Vimeo


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Honestly I don't think either are worth the money you pay. The Nug can do everything it says except pow, there is not tech in the world that makes a board with that much less surface area float like something bigger. Just not gonna happen. Other than that its an OK park board and handles average around the mountain. For $400 You're better off with a Signal Park Flat, Flow Verve, Flow Era, Bataleon Whatever, Salomon Drift Rocker...
> 
> Less $$ than the Banana you'll get a better board with the list I've already proposed plus the Arbor Westmark, Blacklist, Burton Hero, Nitro Pro One Offs, Bataleon ET...


 u sure the hero is less money than the banana ? i thought they were about the same....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hero retails $450 Banana $490. Not much, but still.

I talked to BA about the Nug. And I agreed that it does as advertised. But I don't care what anyone says, physics is physics and if you don't have the surface area under you, you don't float. 

Basically, why pay $400 for a board that is designed to ride everywhere, but can't ride pow? There are just as good of options out there that you don't downsize so they'll still kill pow. Get Westmark or Blacklist and you get everything the Nug offers, and pow ability. The lower swing weight is cool I guess, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Hero retails $450 Banana $490. Not much, but still.
> 
> I talked to BA about the Nug. And I agreed that it does as advertised. But I don't care what anyone says, physics is physics and if you don't have the surface area under you, you don't float.
> 
> Basically, why pay $400 for a board that is designed to ride everywhere, but can't ride pow? There are just as good of options out there that you don't downsize so they'll still kill pow. Get Westmark or Blacklist and you get everything the Nug offers, and pow ability. The lower swing weight is cool I guess, but it's not necessary.


 If Dave Downing says it can ride in 3feet plus of pow at Mammoth, maybe there is some disconnect. Have you ridden one? In Pow? Dave is not super Human.

I have seen some kids up in MT ridding the NUG on a 2foot pow day. They were from Hood and said the difference in snow was huge. They did want a big board for the light pow of MT. They said the Nug was amazing in out west mash potatoes. That is not to say they were not killing it, they were and on such a small board. The really wide board has a bit of surface area.

here is JG's explanation, he is the head board designer at Burton.

can someone imbed? Can we embed here?

http://vimeo.com/14547673


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

rode the skate banana here in utah on huge pow days. 


so. fucking. fun.

hitting natural features, float was great, only thing is it's not very stable at high speeds. 

I know a lot of people here don't like it but I thought it was a blast. I only rode it on pow days though....


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

WasatchMan said:


> rode the skate banana here in utah on huge pow days.
> 
> 
> so. fucking. fun.
> ...


I want to ride a Banana Hammock, i should just own one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess I should clarify a bit, I don't mean cant as in impossible. Shit I Rode my cambered 150 Signal Park on some 3 foot days and had a blast. Riding a rockered 146 would be similar. You CAN do it, but to go from that, to riding geven my 152 SubPop was a world of floaty difference. I know what small boards ride like in pow, I've ridden down to a148 rockered deck in deep snow. It can be fun. But the Nug is not that much better, if better at all, than even a Drift Rocker at jibbing and jumping and a properly sized one of those WILL do better in deep snow.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I guess I should clarify a bit, I don't mean cant as in impossible. Shit I Rode my cambered 150 Signal Park on some 3 foot days and had a blast. Riding a rockered 146 would be similar. You CAN do it, but to go from that, to riding geven my 152 SubPop was a world of floaty difference. I know what small boards ride like in pow, I've ridden down to a148 rockered deck in deep snow. It can be fun. But the Nug is not that much better, if better at all, than even a Drift Rocker at jibbing and jumping and a properly sized one of those WILL do better in deep snow.


Have you ridden a Nug? Comparing a 150 to a 152 and saying the 1 cm on ear end is floaty difference does not give much of an argument.

The NUG's design is what is at issue, not your concept of size. Did you watch JG's video I posted?

two questions. lets see if we are on the same page before we proceed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not ridden it. Watched the video. I get it, I really do understand the Nug. The wicked deep sidecut matched with the super mellow contact pts. V-Rocker matched with squeezebox and there carbon stick pop tech. Why the tips can be and need to have a low degree of kick. Why you need their lightning bolts in a board like this and how it interacts with squeezebox. 

I just can't believe it will handle like a board bigger than it in deep snow. It is purely the length factor of you tail. If you already ride and like a super setback pin, this might work for you. But I think you'll have to force yourself to learn a whole new way of riding pow and force yourself to like the new feeling. It feels different with not tail behind you.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

the nug RIDES pow! Floats like a normal board man plus its way more fun to ride, hit runs are rad! get out there and demo one to see what is up.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I have not ridden it. Watched the video. I get it, I really do understand the Nug. The wicked deep sidecut matched with the super mellow contact pts. V-Rocker matched with squeezebox and there carbon stick pop tech. Why the tips can be and need to have a low degree of kick. Why you need their lightning bolts in a board like this and how it interacts with squeezebox.
> 
> I just can't believe it will handle like a board bigger than it in deep snow. It is purely the length factor of you tail. If you already ride and like a super setback pin, this might work for you. But I think you'll have to force yourself to learn a whole new way of riding pow and force yourself to like the new feeling. It feels different with not tail behind you.



You not believing it AND never have ridden it takes you out of the running for an opinion. Sorry. Even Angry's review says it is great. Concludes it is a gimmick, but he did NOT ride it in pow.

I see the Burton Demo's at times up at Loveland, I will PM you when there is one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I live in LA now. I'll get on one at SIA.


----------

